# Kernel 2.5.x problems

## ElCondor

hi!

due to the youth of my notebook i tried 2.5.13 for better acpi and

other things. sad thing is, that gentoo doesn't really boot up. first

it stopped ad cardmgr (okay, removed that one from boot-process,

kernel should be doing fine itself ), then it stopped at syslog

(well, i'd like to have logging but not by all means) then it died

trying to startup gdm/X - which is really a problem   :Sad: 

does anyone have a 2.5.x kernel running with gentoo? are there any

known incompatibilities? (i know that the kernel is unstable, but

syslog and gpm making problems is not too deep in the kernel i'd

think)

PS: The notebook is a sony vaio grx316 - in case someone else has got one, for experience-exchange! 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## arkane

Aside from 2.5.* being unstable and completely developmental, and you being lucky to compile it much less run it, do you know what dependencies the kernel requires?

I know that 2.3 had dependencies that were very different from the 2.2 or 2.0 kernels when it was being made, so I'm sure 2.5 is the same.

----------

## ElCondor

I don't know the exact requirements for 2.5.x, but since kernel 1.2.12 (my first self-compiled kernel  :Wink: ) it happend often, that a new kernel would not compile or at least boot then due to unfullfilled requirements, but I never had a kernel booting without problems an hanging then afterwards with eg syslog. and since I cannot use syslog it's difficult finding out where the problem might be.  :Sad: 

I just hoped, anyone else had tried yet, since gentoo is a rather up-to-date distribution any requirements should be earlier fullfilled than with any other distribution I thought.

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## mellofone

 *elcondor wrote:*   

> hi!
> 
> does anyone have a 2.5.x kernel running with gentoo? are there any
> 
> known incompatibilities? (i know that the kernel is unstable, but
> ...

 

mellofone@gentoo / $ uname -a

Linux gentoo 2.5.14 #1 SMP Wed May 8 13:32:05 EDT 2002 i686 AuthenticAMD

Just got it working today with no problems. I downloaded it stock from kernel.org and it has been running fairly well so far...

----------

## arkane

i just tried it myself, and it looks like lvm.c is broken so I won't be going any further with it. (I'm running LVM primarily.)

----------

## ElCondor

Just a note: 2.5.15 is doing fine .. I shouldn't worry too much about failing development-kernels

PS: the patches in -r4 and -r5 are doing fine, no need for me to switch to 2.5 currently! Thanks to the kernel patchers  :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

